
Democracy Voucher - troydavis
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Democracy_voucher
======
StudentStuff
Democracy Vouchers have been a game changer in Seattle. Lots of small
campaigns that would've petered out earlier have persevered and been well
funded due to community support enabled by this program.

Politicians are interacting with people they would've previously ignored, as
now every voter in Seattle has $100 per year that they can invest in a
candidate or candidates: [https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-
news/politics/candidate...](https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-
news/politics/candidates-for-seattle-city-council-have-collected-1-6-million-
in-democracy-vouchers-so-far/)

